# Fish idetification please?



## LVL UP (Feb 22, 2010)

My brother netted these fish in a storm drain/channel that were previously thought to be tadpoles. We were using them to feed his baby turtles. But we've had them for several days and they haven't metamorphosed. Upon closer examination, I noticed they had fins. I live in South West Florida and the high temp is about 80 for this time of year.An image Another Image


----------



## LVL UP (Feb 22, 2010)

Sorry for the bump. 71 Views and no one knows?


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Fry can be tricky to identify. I'll look into it though


----------



## LVL UP (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't know if they're fry, they might be some kind of hibernating fish. Where I live we have storm channels to prevent the lawns from flooding when it rains. It's only rained enough to fill the channels within the last 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

mabey just mabey im thinking its a female guppy look at this Wild Guppy - Poecilia reticulata 
http://www.englishare.net/literature/DC-guppy-female.jpg
here is some fry pics
http://www.iluvguppies.com/DD Purple Fry.jpg


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

mostly becuse it has the up turned mouth for eating floating things like mosqiuto larve
and also the fact that you said it was in a storm run off drain since guppys were spred world wide as a means to stop maleria and dengue fever.
I have a well established wild guppy breeding colony in my 55g.
by the way how did you catch them net or trap????????????


----------



## LVL UP (Feb 22, 2010)

By netting, my brother feed him to his turtles already. I don't think they're guppies.


----------

